# Wanna buy 100 DVDs at wholesale price



## Chetan1991 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi. I want to buy good but cheap 100 DVDs for archival purposes (laptop's hdd is almost full). Perhaps i can get em at wholesale price.

What brand would you suggest?
What would be the  expected price?
I can travel to chandigarh or ambala, so any resident who can tell me the address of a wholesaler selling at competitive price?
How much dual layer dvds cost? 
Any online shop?
Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2011)

I donno how cheap one can get DVDs but I always purchase National DVD (I hope its the same National Panasonic) Its quality is nice and I had write some 300DVDs of national without any problem

I get a 50dvd pack for 325 thats around Rs.6.5 per piece


----------



## coolest111 (Mar 23, 2011)

buy on ebay...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

btw y dont u try 1 external HDD rather than hundreds of DVD


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 24, 2011)

Coz hdds are fragile. You always have to take care of & around them. I wish my laptop had 320gb sdd, then i could swing it around like a mobile.

At ebay they're 10 buck a piece. Too costly.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

they are not dat much fragile.. buy a external seagate or WD or hitachi or iomega HDD.. dat would be better.. 

personal exp:-i have taken back up of so many things in DVD's.. but now they are hardly used.. new things are coming up and we just move on to them.. HDD require less space, much faster for reading and writing, can modify the data if you thing you dnt want any data in future..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2011)

pulkit u r right but a 400-500gb hdd would cost Rs3000+ and same data can be put in Rs700-800 dvds (100-120 dvd)

soo its very cost effective...

U r right on ease of use of HDD...I myself planning to get a usb3 500GB hdd soon


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 25, 2011)

That another negative point. Data on hdds can be changed, which i dont want to happen to my data.
So could you just tell me where i can get dvds at cheap price and name some good ones which can stand the test of time.

Ps: there aint no point in convincing me to buy hdd. Haven't gotta that much money.


----------



## CA50 (Mar 25, 2011)

@OP, I prefer HDD to DVD, its is more VFM


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Data on hdds can be changed


it changes only if you wants to change or add or modify the data.. 

but anyways get the DVD from sony >> moserbaer >>writex >>(any local)
pack of 100DVD-  costing arnd 1.5k to 1.7k for sony and lesser for other brands.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey you're from delhi! Such stuff must be cheaper there. I'm sure a wholesaler will sell 100 dvds at wholesale price. That shouldn't be more than 10 bucks a piece


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

hmm you might get 1k to 1,2k for sony.. nothin less than that.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you have a fast enough broadband connection ? You can get plenty of "Virtual Space" for free.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

wht if net is nt workin.. how can he access


----------



## Vyom (Mar 25, 2011)

I too use DVD's for archival (mainly Movies) purpose.
For me, SONY are The best! No Moser Baer... no Writex... blah blah..
And I don't have budget to buy even a 50 DVD pack. So I buy 10 pack, at about 140 from Nehru Place, in Delhi. So that comes around 14 per piece. For SONY I can afford it.

Please do inform me, if you see Sony DVD's been selling for 10/piece!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

y u prefer DVD for archival?? coz they are cheap?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2011)

I prefer DVDs because:

*1. Read only memory*: Write once, and forget that data would be deleted accidentally.

*2. Multiple copies*: In case I am backing up Documents, the DVD made on eg, 1st Jan would have backup of my Documents folder. Then the DVD made on 1st Feb, would contain backup of Documents folder, which now contains, files* previously written on 1st DVD + New files*. So now I have multiple copies, and in case new DVD is damaged, I will have lost the data of just 1 month.
Of course, loss of both DVD is a probability, but its less probably then a HDD failure, which would ensure 100% loss.

*3. Collection*: In case of movies, I will have an entire collection of movies, chronologically numbered and ordered from the date I started backup. It also serves the purpose of "Show-off"  So, I can let somebody get a fair idea, of How much "data: I have!

4. And lastly, since its cheap


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 26, 2011)

I used buy DVDs very cheap untill I bought an external HDD of Seagate. It have 5 yrs replacement warranty. I used to buy DVDs for Rs820... Rs20 for the big DVD case... haha..  funny
Aniwz... DVD brands are writex, frontech, moserbaer, renotech. Writex and moserbaer cost Rs 10 extra.
I stay in Guwahati... and things are costly here. U will surely find cheaper in ur place... humm I think so


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 26, 2011)

You may have a look at this -

moser baer dvd, Memory Cards, Pen Drives HDD, Consumer Electronics items at low prices on eBay India


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yaa I know... m a ebay buyer and seller... ebay cost is a little high.... only buy those things that u can't find in local market...

I normally sell my used electronics on ebay... environmental awareness u know.  I dont dump them in dustbin..... hehe 



vineet369 said:


> I too use DVD's for archival (mainly Movies) purpose.
> For me, SONY are The best! No Moser Baer... no Writex... blah blah..
> And I don't have budget to buy even a 50 DVD pack. So I buy 10 pack, at about 140 from Nehru Place, in Delhi. So that comes around 14 per piece. For SONY I can afford it.
> 
> Please do inform me, if you see Sony DVD's been selling for 10/piece!



Do you play those SONY dvds in normal DVD player. SONY dvds are too slow when u rerwind or fast forward in DVD players.

My moserbaer dvds i used in 2006 are working perfectly till now.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow. Lots of responses. What are the prices of dual layer dvds?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Yaa I know... m a ebay buyer and seller... ebay cost is a little high.... only buy those things that u can't find in local market...
> 
> I normally sell my used electronics on ebay... environmental awareness u know.  I dont dump them in dustbin..... hehe



That's cool man! BTW, have you ever buyed stuff from Amazon? If yes, maybe you can help me at: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...post-your-purchase-experience-amazon-com.html



bubusam13 said:


> Do you play those SONY dvds in normal DVD player. SONY dvds are too slow when u rerwind or fast forward in DVD players.



No idea about DVD players. Don't use one. Have only used them in computers. I used to use Moder Baer and later switched to Sony, since it seems to me that Sony has greater reliability.



Chetan1991 said:


> Wow. Lots of responses. What are the prices of dual layer dvds?



Dual Layer DVD's? Well, no idea, since never used. But if you are thinking to buy one, then I *DON'T* think equation would be like this: Price of Dual Layer DVD = *2* x Price of Normal DVD.
Also, I don't think, you can burn data on a dual layer DVD through a normal DVD writer!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:


> Wow. Lots of responses. What are the prices of dual layer dvds?



My friend bought 50 dual layer DVDs for Rs.600...which is like Rs.12 a piece

But they r not reliable...failure rate is too much then normal ones...also total data is less
A dual layer dvd can contain nearly 7.8GB but 2 dvds can contain 8.8GB data thats a loss of 1 gb if price is comming same

I am sorry for all these calculations me and my friends write like 25-30dvds a month soo we calculated everything


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> My friend bought 50 dual layer DVDs for Rs.600...which is like Rs.12 a piece
> 
> But they r not reliable...failure rate is too much then normal ones...also total data is less
> A dual layer dvd can contain nearly 7.8GB but 2 dvds can contain 8.8GB data thats a loss of 1 gb if price is comming same
> ...



What was the brand of dual layers you bought? So, can we burn a dual later on normal  DVD writers, of like LG and HP?


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 26, 2011)

DVD writers of present age are capable of writing DVD-R DL & DVD+R DL (dual layer media).

If one is unsure about the write (& or read) features of one's optical drive, then Nero InfoTool is a quite a handy feature of Nero StartSmart that provides the necessary relevant information.


Currently, dual layer recordable media are still expensive.
This is the best i could find at the moment -
eBay India: 10 Pack Moser Baer Dual Double Layer 8.5gb 8.5 GB DVD (item 130499427597 end time 27-Mar-2011 01:54:11 IST)

Can dual layer media be written in multisession mode?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 26, 2011)

insaneYLN said:


> DVD writers of present age are capable of writing DVD-R DL & DVD+R DL (dual layer media).
> 
> If one is unsure about the write (& or read) features of one's optical drive, then Nero InfoTool is a quite a handy feature of Nero StartSmart that provides the necessary relevant information.
> 
> ...



1. Don't know about the difference b/w DVD-R and DVD+R, and its variant. Wikipedia just confuses! Can you provide some info or link regarding explaining it?
2. Thanks for the info about InfoTool. Looks handy app.
3. Well, I have had problems making even normal multi-sessions, such that, data written in previous sessions used to went completely invisible by the sessions written later. So I would not take chances to do the same on a dual-layer disk.
Logically speaking it doesn't make sense to make multisession disk, if you want disk for archival purposes!


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 26, 2011)

*DVD-R*
DVD-R is a write-once medium very similar to CD-R, which was originally created by Pioneer and released by the DVD Forum in July 1997. DVD-R discs can be played on standard DVD-ROM drives. Some DVD-RAM drives can also write to DVD-R media.

DVD-R has a single-sided storage capacity of 4.7GB—about seven times that of a CD-R-and double that for a double-sided disc. These discs use an organic dye recording layer that allows for a low material cost, similar to CD-R.
DVD-R media is currently available in speeds up to 16x, although some drives feature faster burn speeds. Some vendors are now producing double-sided single-layer DVD-R media with capacities of 9.4GB. This media is designed primarily for DVD jukeboxes, although it can be used by standard DVD rewritable drives.

*DVD+RW and DVD+R*
DVD+RW, also called DVD Phase Change Rewritable, has been the premier DVD recordable standard because it is the least expensive, easiest to use, fastest, and most compatible with existing formats.
It was developed and is supported by Philips, Sony, Hewlett-Packard, Mitsubishi Chemical (MCC/Verbatim), Ricoh, Yamaha, and Thomson, who are all part of an industry standard group called the DVD+RW Alliance (www.dvdrw.com). Microsoft joined the alliance in February 2003. DVD+RW is also supported by major DVD/CD-creation software vendors and many drive vendors, including HP, Philips, Ricoh, and many remarketers of OEM drive mechanisms. Although DVD-RW has increased in popularity with the advent of faster and easier burning times, DVD+RW is the most popular rewritable DVD format.

Note that DVD+R, the recordable version of DVD+RW, was actually introduced after DVD+RW. This is the opposite of DVD-RW, which grew out of DVD-R. One of the major reasons for the development of DVD+R was to provide a lower-cost method for permanent data archiving with DVD+RW drives, and another was because of compatibility issues with DVD-ROM and DVD video players being incapable of reading media created with DVD+RW drives. However, most standard DVD-ROM drives or DVD players can read both DVD+R and DVD+RW media without problems.

*Reference*
Upgrading And Repairing PCs, 19th Edition by Scott Mueller


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 26, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> That's cool man! BTW, have you ever buyed stuff from Amazon? If yes, maybe you can help me at: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...post-your-purchase-experience-amazon-com.html



No I have not due to the fact that since there will be international shipping, definitely I have to pay high on shipping charge.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2011)

My exp..

dont try multisession on dual layer..

My brand is National

Dual layer failure is too much...soo not reliable..

much more sensitive then normal one

If u have bought DVD writer less then 3 years you can write dual layer.

And please write dual layer on minimum speed like 2.5x..it takes nearly 40mins..


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 30, 2011)

I travel in rickety buses on bumpy roads with my laptop.
Could that be the reason why many movies (and mp3s) on it corrupt(broken index, blank frames etc), even though keep it on my lap at all times??


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:


> I travel in rickety buses on bumpy roads with my laptop.
> Could that be the reason why many movies (and mp3s) on it corrupt(broken index, blank frames etc), even though keep it on my lap at all times??



No way...it can not be the reason...if u write dvd on max speed sometimes these things happens


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:


> I travel in rickety buses on bumpy roads with my laptop.
> Could that be the reason why many movies (and mp3's) on it corrupt(broken index, blank frames etc), even though keep it on my lap at all times??



Well actually, thats a very dumb idea! In a situation where hard drives are subjected to extreme shocks, it can crash. Crash means, complete failure. But no way, particulars areas of hard drive's surface can get damaged!

The later case, can happen, in case when laptop is hard-reset (turning off forcibly, not proper shutdown). But this happens generally on desktop computer, not laptops. And it can cause bad sectors, which in turn can corrupt files, but can be rectified by running check disk utilities (chkdsk).


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:


> Wow. Lots of responses. What are the prices of dual layer dvds?



I bought 100 dual layer dvds(2*50 pack) for 1K


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> I bought 100 dual layer dvds(2*50 pack) for 1K



Please also quote, brands, and if possible place from where those were brought!


----------



## PraKs (Mar 31, 2011)

if u keep all stuff (movies) in HDD, The day HD goes corrupt all movies goes in air 

better to backup stuff per DVD, even if u loose a DVD, U loose only 4-6 movies.

Sony DVD+R is the best, 100 Pack comes for 1340 Rs..


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Sony DVD+R is the best, 100 Pack comes for 1340 Rs..



Thats way too costly...
It should not be more than 0.8K



vineet369 said:


> Please also quote, brands, and if possible place from where those were brought!



Brand : Puma
Place : Ritchie st, Chennai


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2011)

PraKs said:


> if u keep all stuff (movies) in HDD, The day HD goes corrupt all movies goes in air



Redundancy for the rescue


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2011)

PraKs said:


> if u keep all stuff (movies) in HDD, The day HD goes corrupt all movies goes in air
> 
> better to backup stuff per DVD, even if u loose a DVD, U loose only 4-6 movies.
> 
> Sony DVD+R is the best, 100 Pack comes for 1340 Rs..



 + 1



mailme.manju said:


> Thats way too costly...
> It should not be more than 0.8K
> 
> Brand : Puma
> Place : Ritchie st, Chennai



What?  Sony DVD's @ 0.8K... dude, it isn't possible in this world!
Also, never heard of Puma DVD's. I seriously doubt its quality.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> What?  Sony DVD's @ 0.8K... dude, it isn't possible in this world!
> Also, never heard of Puma DVD's. I seriously doubt its quality.



I hav used PUMA for over a 6 years never had a prob with them...

Sony, ya *i've bought* a 100 pack for 0.8K


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> I hav used PUMA for over a 6 years never had a prob with them...
> 
> Sony, ya *i've bought* a 100 pack for 0.8K



It's hard to believe that! Again: 
When did you bought that? I think, I would too want to make that purchase, if it's offered in Delhi !


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2011)

sony 100 pack for 800 is very possible....I can get it here too...


----------



## Vyom (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ Looks like, I am the only one who is being looted then... since I buy it at Rs 15 per DVD.  !!!!


----------



## snair007in (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Vineeth,

I liked your comments "*3. Collection: In case of movies, I will have an entire collection of movies, chronologically numbered and ordered from the date I started backup. It also serves the purpose of "Show-off" So, I can let somebody get a fair idea, of How much "data: I have!*

Same over here. my hobby is to download movies from net, write to a DVD, take the DVD Case print Out, take DVD label print out, and keep it my DVD racks in Sequential order. have around 400 DVD's with 1000+ Movie titles.

I just want to "show-off", when people come to my home. I show them the way i have arranged and my movie collection. I can see "Envy" looks in their eyes.

Well, i buy local DVD from market @10 per piece. I been doing this for last 2-3 years and none of my DVD's busted yet.

Regards

SNair007IN


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 8, 2011)

Please mentiom where you buy dvds at such low price. Also mention other sources (online, chains etc)


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 8, 2011)

Bro when u purchase in bulk the price gos down drastically...even if u purchase set of 10 DVD u will see the difference

Me and my friend get DVD in 100 pack...soo we get that cheap and its National brand ...damage rate is like 1-2 out of 100


----------



## PraKs (Apr 8, 2011)

Here it is 
SONY 4.7GB/120min 1X-16X BLANK DVD Media 100 DVD+R
1,395 Rs
eBay India: SONY 4.7GB/120min 1X-16X BLANK DVD Media 100 DVD+R PCS. (item 180647651058 end time 08-Apr-2011 18:51:09 IST)

Please give link where you get 100 Spindle for 800 Rs ?


----------

